
Google Street View collecting personal Wi-Fi data - nreece
http://www.theage.com.au/technology/technology-news/please-explain-why-google-wants-your-wifi-data-20100513-uyyh.html
======
imrehg
How about they are using wifi spot location info for non-GPS location services
with Android phones?

Because that's what they seem to be doing: \+ GPS if enabled and have fix \+
Fall back to phone network (cell tower) and wifi spot triangulation otherwise

That's one reason why Android prompts you that they collect anonymous location
information - they don't have to have a bunch of trucks going around, just a
bunch of people with wifi + GPS enabled and there you go: cheaper positioning
for everyone else....

